# What are your best tips for braising beef slowly?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 8, 2022)

i'm not sure i already asked something similar


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2022)

First, select the right cut of beef. You want something that comes from a hard working muscle group like the shoulder. It should have a healthy amount of fat in the cut.

Season the meat with salt and pepper and brown the meat thoroughly on all sides.

After browning the meat and removing it from the pot, add some oil and sauté onion and garlic if these are in your recipe. Then add the meat back to the pot along with other seasonings and enough liquid so the meat is ⅔ submerged. Bring the liquid to a boil then simmer until the meat reaches an internal temperature of 190ºF to 205ºF.

You can cook the meat in the oven at 325ºF after bringing it to a boil or continue on the stove top.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2022)

I agree with Andy's advice. Just remember to put a lid on the pot for the long, slow simmer.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 8, 2022)

cool..
if you have any more insights let us know..


i'm about to make some beef shanks very soon. i've heard the some beef shanks are less good than others..


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> cool..
> if you have any more insights let us know..
> 
> 
> i'm about to make some beef shanks very soon. i've heard the some beef shanks are less good than others..



I use beef shanks and get very good results with them. You can use them in soups and stews/braises with excellent results.

You have to make sure that the shanks are from high enough up on the steer's leg to ensure there is plenty of meat with the bone. (Same with oxtails.)


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 8, 2022)

so the bigger the shank it means it is from a more upper part of leg?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> so the bigger the shank it means it is from a more upper part of leg?



Yes. Higher up on the leg, there is more meat around the central bone. That's what you have to look for. A higher meat to bone ratio. Like this:


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 8, 2022)

i see!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 9, 2022)

it isn't that much a huge change if not bothering browning the meat right?
i don't like all the hassle of browning it sometimes..
do you know what i'm talking about?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2022)

Browning the meat is a process called the Maillard reaction; it creates delicious flavors that make a big difference in the final taste of the dish. It's worth the time and effort.

If you're interested, there's an interesting description of the science of browning food here: An Introduction to the Maillard Reaction: The Science of Browning, Aroma, and Flavor 


And here's a recipe for osso buco, an Italian dish made with braised beef shanks: https://www.seriouseats.com/red-wine-braised-beef-shanks-recipe


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 9, 2022)

I like to braise in the oven with a dutch oven.  Of course I brown and bring the liquid to a boil first. Then in to a 325°f or lower for at least a couple hours.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 9, 2022)

I like to brown meat (usually boneless chuck roast) and then braise in pressure cooker/Instant Pot till tender.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> it isn't that much a huge change if not bothering browning the meat right?
> i don't like all the hassle of browning it sometimes..
> do you know what i'm talking about?





I agree with GG.

Browning thoroughly is one of the key steps to a tasty result.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 9, 2022)

Every one has said why you should brown...  

I will say what might likely happen _if you don't_ -  

the meat could possibly_ taste boiled_!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2022)

Another note about the browning of the meat. After the meat and onions are browned, make sure to use some of the liquid to dissolve and scrape the fond loose. The fond is the brown stuff stuck to the inside bottom of your pan from the frying. It will add lots more of that lovely flavour to the dish. Sometimes when you fry onion after the meat, the juices from the onions will dissolve the fond. Just make sure all of the fond gets into the cooking liquid.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 9, 2022)

i hope i'm not violating the rules here but i've heard of this recipes website.
maybe you can get some inspiration from the photos and translate what you need.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> it isn't that much a huge change if not bothering browning the meat right?
> i don't like all the hassle of browning it sometimes..
> do you know what i'm talking about?




No.  Its a huge change.  Its a mistake to not brown meat before you braise it.

Browning the meat is what gives it its deep meaty flavor.  

Got Garlic gave the scientific explanation.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 9, 2022)

when you brown meat you need..




bring the meat to almost room temperature beforehand (isn't it?)
have a good cast iron pan for results in reasonable time
brown in batches (takes much much longer)
have your home to smell a very strong meaty smell
having splatter of fat all over the stove
use another bowel to put the already browned chunks
and overall a lot of extra preparation time.....
did i forgot something?


so it is better to eat browned meat but there are some disadvantages..


just wanted to make it clear!!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jun 9, 2022)

What are my tips? 
Only one - take your time.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 9, 2022)

Good tip karade! 

The whole idea of cooking from scratch is that

you love it, and don't mind the extra time for an excellent meal, 
you don't mind the clean up of fat because you know the meal will be delish,
you did it in batches so as not to 'stew' the meat in the accumulated juices,
you did it in batches because you knew you would get much better results,
you don't have to use CI but it will brown beautifully,
the final aroma will bring you drooling to your knees,
when the meal is finished you will pat yourself on the back and say WOW! that was good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2022)

^^^ What she said [emoji16] ^^^

The extra time it takes to get that delicious browned exterior is well worth it for the tremendous increase in flavor you get. That's why we do it


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2022)

If you use a pot with high sides to braise the meat, there won't be as much fat spattered out of the pot.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2022)

This past winter, I made borscht for the first time. The recipe said to put pat the meat dry and put it in the liquid. The borscht was okay, but it really was missing something. I'm going to say that it was because the meat wasn't browned. Next time it will be.


----------

